# 10k dollar computer too pricy?



## Xardnees (Jun 9, 2009)

hey guys... im new here, i want to buy a really good computer... one that wont make me desire for more... i spend ALOT of time on the computer so i want a good one.

I really liked the one in digital storm but its like 10,000 dollars...






am i getting ripped off? or can you guys help me get something similar for alot cheaper?

ty for the help


----------



## vinnie107 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks overpriced to me. You can get 8 core processor computers for like 3k. That would be two quad cores of course.

It'l be out of date by like next week. So buy a resonable computer for like 1k, and keep upgrading it.


----------



## just a noob (Jun 9, 2009)

you can do way better for the price, i looked into my dream rig on newegg(i7 950 about half the price of a 975, 3 gtx 285's, evga classified, corsair 1kw, full watercooling, and a custom mountain mods cube) was around 3.5 grand
edit: and if you want, i could put up a list of what would be a better computer


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 9, 2009)

Super duper rip off.   For $10k it better walk your dog and do your damn dishes.


----------



## tremmor (Jun 9, 2009)

good response Tlarkin.........liked it. thats the way i feel.


----------



## barney.stinson (Jun 9, 2009)

Xardnees said:


> hey guys... im new here, i want to buy a really good computer... one that wont make me desire for more... i spend ALOT of time on the computer so i want a good one.
> 
> I really liked the one in digital storm but its like 10,000 dollars...
> 
> ...



CPU : $280
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202

Motherboard : $420
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188048

Memory : 2x170=$340(2 kits of the following) 12GB Ram 1600 MHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145224

Video Card : 3 GTX 285s SLI $1209
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130486

Hard Drive : $200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136322
Hard Drive 2 : $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

Monitor : $200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236052

Case and PSU : $335
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.199145

Keyboard $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114006

OS $175
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116493

ODD : $250
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136164

Mouse : $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153017

Total : $3680

Most of the games dont have multi GPU support so I think the 3 way SLI gtx 285 will outperform GTX 295 in SLI

and once you add liquid cooling to your build you can overclock to great extents much more than you will ever need so need to go with one of the extreme its a waste of money its 5 times the price but the performance increase wont even be twice once bot are overclocked

And you should go for liquid cooling which about which I dont know much about so i would like to ask one of the members to give you a proper setup


----------



## gamerman4 (Jun 9, 2009)

build our own for $3000, then next year upgrade for about $1000 , the year after upgrade for another $1000, repeat. or rather than 12 months periods, follow Moore's Law for an even bigger increase in performance between computer builds (18 months).

I can guarantee that the $1000 upgrade next year will make it much faster than this $10k computer.


----------



## barney.stinson (Jun 9, 2009)

gamerman4 said:


> build our own for $3000, then next year upgrade for about $1000 , the year after upgrade for another $1000, repeat. or rather than 12 months periods, follow Moore's Law for an even bigger increase in performance between computer builds (18 months).
> 
> I can guarantee that the $1000 upgrade next year will make it much faster than this $10k computer.



If you are counting on long term upgrading cycles then he would have to go with AMD


----------



## gamerman4 (Jun 9, 2009)

barney.stinson said:


> If you are counting on long term upgrading cycles then he would have to go with AMD



it wouldn't matter, he could go either way. $1000 is plenty for a new motherboard and CPU every year.


----------



## lovely? (Jun 9, 2009)

> CPU : $280
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115202
> 
> Motherboard : $420
> ...



thats not bad but i have some changes:

case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163067

monitor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002359


----------



## tutorialsite (Jun 9, 2009)

I would have to agree with gamerman4, keep upgrading your computer every 8/10 months you will be more than happy with your computer. 

Also spending $10,000 on a computer is quite a lot, do you work on computers (Paid Job)?


----------



## tutorialsite (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit: I didn't mean to double post, please delete this post.

Thank you.


----------



## gamerman4 (Jun 9, 2009)

Why did you re-word your statement and then post it again? There is an edit button below each of your posts if you need to modify them.


----------



## barney.stinson (Jun 9, 2009)

@lovely I think the monitor is overpriced more than double the price of 23.6 inch full HD monitor

EDIT :
and can you give him a link to a liquid cooling system i dont know much about liquid cooling

REEDIT :
forgot the speakers
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121120
Makes the total about $4000


----------



## lovely? (Jun 9, 2009)

yes but the one i posted is made using s-ips instead of the much worse tn+film that the other monitor is made of. im currently using a 17" NEC with a 22" asus hd monitor next to it. there is no contest for quality.


----------



## barney.stinson (Jun 9, 2009)

lovely? said:


> yes but the one i posted is made using s-ips instead of the much worse tn+film that the other monitor is made of. im currently using a 17" NEC with a 22" asus hd monitor next to it. there is no contest for quality.



Ok thanks for the info :good:
but what about the liquid cooling system can give him a link to one


----------



## lovely? (Jun 9, 2009)

oops sorry that link was to the wrong monitor lol. the one i meant to post costs 1200. here it is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002349


----------



## barney.stinson (Jun 9, 2009)

lovely? said:


> oops sorry that link was to the wrong monitor lol. the one i meant to post costs 1200. here it is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002349



You must be kidding me

and i thought that was expensiveROFLOLMAO


----------



## lovely? (Jun 10, 2009)

well why spend 4k on a computer that can process beautiful images if you can't see them except through a crappy tn screen? its better to spend money where its gonna matter.


----------



## bcoffee20 (Jun 10, 2009)

wow 10k budget for a computer? are you pulling a joke on us? just playin but i agree with everyone else just spend around 3k and keep upgrading every year, it will be waaaay better.


----------



## lovely? (Jun 10, 2009)

bcoffee20 said:


> wow 10k budget for a computer? are you pulling a joke on us? just playin but i agree with everyone else just spend around 3k and keep upgrading every year, it will be waaaay better.



_And_ on parts that you will not upgrade, buy the best and keep them around (ie, case and monitor  )


----------



## Rawlaw (Jun 10, 2009)

Heck u could keep upgrading every year. if ur not too touchy about the supreme of your computer i would go for a thousand buck upgrade every two or three years. There comes a point where your paying a thousand bucks for such an unnoticable difference.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 10, 2009)

lovely? said:


> _And_ on parts that you will not upgrade, buy the best and keep them around (ie, case and monitor  )



Why go for a silverstone then, get a mountain mods monticle 24:
http://www.mountainmods.com/monticle-24-cyo-p-500.html


----------



## Xardnees (Jun 10, 2009)

Ty all so much  i thought i wasn't gonna get accepted to the community...

im going to build a different one in digital storm

The thing why i can't build computers is that i have to pay shipping for each one, buy warranty for each one. Ive never made a computer so it feels impossible to me... unlike i can customize one in cyberpowerpc or digital storm and they mail it to me i'm good to go.

brb in a bit


----------



## Rawlaw (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey when you are talking about a ten thousand dollar community and mean it we all get a little dreamy


----------



## just a noob (Jun 10, 2009)

if you can count to 3, you can probably build a computer: http://www.computerforum.com/104641-how-build-computer-step-step-photos.html


----------



## Sedah (Jun 10, 2009)

spend at least 2.5-3k now and upgrade yearly, no point in wasting 10k for that comp and find out the following year, a more better/updated hardware comes out, so yeah. - upgrade yearly or im sure you can go longer than a year without upgrading.


----------



## Sedah (Jun 10, 2009)

Xardnees said:


> Ty all so much  i thought i wasn't gonna get accepted to the community...
> 
> im going to build a different one in digital storm
> 
> ...



just customized your own build, cheaper and you dont have to pay for labor charges. find a friend that knows how or someone here that lives by you. and just pay them, im sure they wont charge u as much as companies will.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 10, 2009)

Xardnees said:


> Ty all so much  i thought i wasn't gonna get accepted to the community...
> 
> im going to build a different one in digital storm
> 
> ...



You dont have to buy a warranty for each part, they all come with warranties when you buy them. Its extremely easy to build your own computer


----------



## Xardnees (Jun 10, 2009)

i remade it and it much less at price... i really think im going to buy off a company, building is supposley easy, but im having trobule understanding the cables on the motherboard and the liquid cooling, and there so much extra stuff the factory computer has, it really wins my trust.

please look carefully at the extra stuff though. I get the higher end on some stuff because those i dont think i would upgrade, the liquid cooling, power supply, motherboard, RAM.

the liquid cooling is extreme pricy and extreme, its liquid cools like everything on your computer, and its going to let me overclock my i7 920 to 4.0~4.2ghz holy crap

im also concerend about some other parts, look at the components and see which i can downgrade... remember the super liquid cooling is like 1200 dollars lol... MAYBE i can do that myself and not pay this much

6k~7k ><


http://www.digitalstormonline.com/comploadsaved.asp?id=292201


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 10, 2009)

Xardnees said:


> i remade it and it much less at price... i really think im going to buy off a company, building is supposley easy, but im having trobule understanding the cables on the motherboard and the liquid cooling, and there so much extra stuff the factory computer has, it really wins my trust.
> 
> please look carefully at the extra stuff though. I get the higher end on some stuff because those i dont think i would upgrade, the liquid cooling, power supply, motherboard, RAM.
> 
> ...



Thats worth at most $3-3.5k if you were to built it yourself. So your paying a near 100% premium.


----------



## barney.stinson (Jun 10, 2009)

if you want to go for a prebuilt then go for ibuypower it will be cheaper


----------



## Rawlaw (Jun 10, 2009)

I would not recommend ibuypower they always rip u off with cheap components and then piss u off at customer service.


----------



## Xardnees (Jun 10, 2009)

check the link i put the new list and check why its pricy, you will see the price of the list instead of just the list, i paid extra for them overclockign everything for me.

also ibuypower liquid cooling sucks lol..., also, if i get 2 hard drives, its set to raid already? do i really need it? does it split my OS? ibuypower also came out near same price but also has missing things 

ahh i m not sure ><


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 10, 2009)

Xardnees said:


> check the link i put the new list and check why its pricy, you will see the price of the list instead of just the list, i paid extra for them overclockign everything for me.
> 
> also ibuypower liquid cooling sucks lol..., also, if i get 2 hard drives, its set to raid already? do i really need it? does it split my OS? ibuypower also came out near same price but also has missing things
> 
> ahh i m not sure ><



Overclocking can be done yourself, its not that hard... Plus the liquid cooling from any of those places sucks to be truthful.... You can get much better cases for watercooling from mountainmods, ones that will hold a quad radiator in the top and a dual radiator in the front.. Seriously, $200 to overclock a pc? Thats insane.... $1000 is way to much for the liquid cooling thye are pushing, to watercool two gtx 295's and the cpu is not gonna be more than $500 or so... Plus the "windows boost" and "memory overclocking" are just a waste.... Plus all they are using to cool, what is it? Two gpu's and a highly overclocked cpu? two single rads.... Most people cool just their cpu on a double rad...


----------



## ronster667 (Jun 10, 2009)

I think it is retarded to even spend 4000 dollar's on a complete setup
I'm a guy that loves a budget

if I were you I would put about 1500 dollars in a complete setup as with a 1500 dollar computer if you pick the parts right then you will never find any lagg, there is nothing you can really do that will push a computer that costs 1500 dollars to hard to where it actually slows down lol, I built a computer for 600 and it can run 4 screens of world of warcraft with 60 frames per second on each one...(that's max frames)


----------



## Gooberman (Jun 10, 2009)

If I had $4000 I sure would spend it xD I hate people who say $4K computers are a waste of money when some buy $2,000,000 Cars just because they can


----------



## Shane (Jun 10, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Super duper rip off.   For $10k it better walk your dog and do your damn dishes.



Agreed,Build your own aswell it will be better... and you dont need 10k for a decent pc its just stupid man.


----------



## TFT (Jun 10, 2009)

Anyone contemplating spending 10k on a computer seriously needs to examine their life, 3k is ample money to spend with technology still advancing at a pace.


----------



## barney.stinson (Jun 10, 2009)

Rawlaw said:


> I would not recommend ibuypower they always rip u off with cheap components and then piss u off at customer service.



ibuypower lets you choose each and every component you can choose your own PSU if you know what to choose then ibuypower is a way to go


----------



## lovely? (Jun 10, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> If I had $4000 I sure would spend it xD I hate people who say $4K computers are a waste of money when some buy $2,000,000 Cars just because they can



have you ever driven an expensive car? you'd forget all about your PC's benchmarks


----------



## just a noob (Jun 10, 2009)

since you really don't want to build your own, i would suggest going the murdermod way, you can contact charles harwood(the owner) to build you your own, it won't be cheap, but it will be quality: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/murderbox/009/murderbox.htm


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 10, 2009)

I just built my new PC last fall and I spent a total of 1300 on it before rebates and I built everything including monitor.  I can run any game at max or near max settings no problem.  I also don't bother with water cooling or over clocking.


----------

